# Angesichts seiner kompromisslosen Haltung gegenüber den Nationalsozialisten



## Gargoyle

Hallo:
Bitte,Ich möchte nür die Bedeutung wissen, weil Ich nicht sehr gut verstehen kann.
Danke.

Angesichts seiner KOmpromisslossen Haltung gegenuber den NAtionalsozialisten war es auch folgerichtig, dass Tucholsky seinen Namen auf der ersten Ausbürgerungliste des Dritten Reiches wiederfand und dass seine Werke nach 1933 verboten wurden.


----------



## jazyk

Dada su posición sin compromiso/acuerdo con relación frente a los nacionalsocialistas, fue/pareció natural que Tuchovsky encontrase de nuevo su nombre en la primera lista de expatriación del tercer Reich y que su obra fuese prohibida después del 1933.


----------



## elroy

Algunas modificaciones. ¿Qué te parece? 





jazyk said:


> Dada su posición sin compromiso/acuerdo/intransigente con relación frente a los nacionalsocialistas, fue /pareció natural/lógico que Tuchovsky encontrase de nuevo/volviese a encontrar su nombre en la primera lista de expatriación del tercer Reich y que sus obras fuesen prohibidas después del 1933.


----------



## der_Einzelkämpfer

Hallo,

Wenn ich den Text in meine eigenen Wörter ausdrücken müsste, wäre diese 'Umwandlung' befriedigen? 

Da seine Stimmung in Beziehung zu den Nazis war sehr stark, es ist nicht überraschend, dass Tucholskys Name auf einer Liste von unerwünschten Leuten war und seine Werke von 1933 ab verboten wurden.


----------



## elroy

der_Einzelkämpfer said:


> Hallo,
> 
> wenn ich den Text in meinen eigenen Worten verfassen (man drückt einen Text nicht aus, sondern eventuell den Inhalt) müsste, wäre diese 'Umschreibung' befriedigend?
> 
> Da seine Einstellung in Beziehung zu den Nazis war sehr stark war, ist es nicht überraschend, dass Tucholskys Name auf einer Liste von unerwünschten Leuten erschien und seine Werke ab 1933 ab verboten wurden.


 Nicht schlecht! Ich habe nur ein paar Änderungen vorgeschlagen.


----------



## heidita

> Tuchovsky encontrase de nuevo/volviese a encontrar su nombre en la primera lista de expatriación del tercer Reich y que sus obras fuesen prohibidas después del 1933.


 
wiederfinden ist hier gleichgesetzt mit finden, nicht mit "noch einmal finden"

Lo adecuado en este caso ...

*..lo lógico fue/era que encontrara su nombre/no era de extrañar que encontrara su nombre...*

A mí me gusta la frase con _extrañar_.

Si se dice _volver a encontrar_ es que ya encontró su nombre en otra lista antes, esa sin embargo fue la primera lista.


----------



## elroy

Danke für die Erklärung, Heidita.  Das ist natürlich logisch, und ich wusste es sogar, habe es mir aber trotzdem irgendwie entgehen lassen. 

"No era/fue de extrañar" gefällt mir auch.


----------



## jazyk

> Algunas modificaciones. ¿Qué te parece?
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jazyk*
> 
> 
> Dada su posición sin compromiso/acuerdo/intransigente con relación frente a los nacionalsocialistas, fue /pareció natural/lógico que Tuchovsky encontrase de nuevo/volviese a encontrar su nombre en la primera lista de expatriación del tercer Reich y que sus obras fuesen prohibidas después del 1933.


¡Intransigente! ¡La palabra que estaba buscando!


----------



## Gargoyle

Muchas gracias a todos, me han servido de mucha ayuda. Muy amables.

Saludos.


----------

